# Have You Ever Ran Out of Food??



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Whenever I run out of food I just give them chicken and rice for a few days..they love it! I have always believed in adding to their kibble so I'd be happy to give them a meal of meat/potatoes/veggies/pasta...anything thats ok for us can't do the dogs too much harm for a couple of days...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I always have a bag in reserve. When that one hits the container, I make a trip to replace it.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

veggies,chicken, tuna and eggs will do for couple days.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I always have a bag in reserve. When that one hits the container, I make a trip to replace it.


lol me too, I buy three 15kg bags at a time, as soon as as I start the last one I place an order for more,


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just make up snacks or give them Iams from the grocery store. One time Gus ate cheese, pitas, and granola bars for a whole day of hiking because I miscalculated how much dog food to take with us. He was none the worse for wear. Frankly, I think he liked that he was eating what we were.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I would make up a batch of meat and rice or oat meal, add some canned pumpkin and stretch the food I had with the mix.. That way they would still have some dry every day. Wouldn't hurt to ask the company for more.. If you have to buy another brand from the grocery store I would buy a sensitive tummy formula... just in case.. If you have sample bags of something else mix in it.. that way the amount would be small in the daily ratio.. 

I am so anal when it comes to my dogs.. have a bag in reserve, also. I should take such good care of us!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I buy 4 30lbs bags at a time and when we are on the 3rd bag I go restock.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the same problem tonight...so it's rice and chicken. He loves it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, I go to the store if I run out?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I actually need to work up a new plan since Gilmours diet is a bit more complex than the old crew's was.

He gets a 50/50 mix of Castor & Pollux Organix and UltraMix. So to have spares that means I now need 4 bags LOL

I'll figure something out


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

when we are almost finished our bag, I call up the company and a guy comes round with a 15 kilo bag strapped to the back of his moped and delivers it within an hour, it's quite funny! but also very useful!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Nope, I go to work and pick some more up.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well Maddie, it this problem recurrs every month you should be able to solve it easily. 
As I see it, you have 3 options. 

 One, you can switch to a food that is available in larger bags. But then the food might last 5 weeks and your dogs would then be without sustenance for 3 weeks until you can go shopping again.

:uhoh: Two, you can feed your dog 25% less... and then the bag would last for a full month. But I really don't think starving your dog is a good idea

:doh: You can go with the backup bag plan... which is the simplest solution. And the one that I would use.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> No, I go to the store if I run out?


LOL Same here. The minute we notice we're running low on kibble, it's off to PetCo. :bowl:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with the others - you need to change your definition of "running low of food". With an extra bag in the wings, you won't need to panic or change her food (which really punishes both of you with interesting poops from the swift change ).

And it's only more expensive for one month! If next time you buy two bags then go back to buying one new bag when one runs out, Maddie will never be without.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

LOL...tonight its a mix of tuna in water/ rice and brewers yeast and garlic tabs.....carrots were for snacks and bananas and yogurt (plain) were for breakfast.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Never run out of dog food - but our food, now that's different.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for reminding.I went to get a bag today.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I usually try to buy two bags and fill both binds at home and as soon as one bin runs out, I like to go and get another bag.

I have been in a spot before, my money was very limited due to my husband getting laid off and I could barley afford food for my family. At that time I only had one dog (Mr. Comet. So I would make a plate for him right along with the rest of us until I could get to the store and he was fine.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm really surprised that this many people would respond! But yeah, I agree with you all, I'm not going to switch her food because this girl LOVES IT!!!! (and thanks to Carol for recommending it to me!  ) Maddie loves it sooo much that she barely chews her food! lol! She gobbles down every meal like it's her last! I think tonight I'll steam some green beans for her and put some of that sample bag in her dish tonight and use up that sample bag of her food that she normally eats for her in the morning, as we are headed to an AKC match show. 

I'll also talk to my parents and see if we should get 2 bags, the only problem is that we don't know where to put it??? Our mud room is too small for that laying around...and the basement...you don't know what kind of critters that would get it open...and the front porch is too hot. So I'll talk to them and see what we'll do...and I don't want to cut back on her food, she only gets a cup and a half each meal, 2x a day. So thanks for all your advice...I think I have somewhat of an idea now!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

No.:nervous:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> and I don't want to cut back on her food, she only gets a cup and a half each meal, 2x a day. So thanks for all your advice...I think I have somewhat of an idea now!



I think the suggestion to cut back on her food was more a tongue in cheek joke... definitely don't do that just to make a bag of food last longer!! lol I also suggest what others have of buying a bag of food as a back-up so you never will run out. If you have no where to store an extra big bag of food (I understand, I have a tiny house with NO storage space) then you just need to be really diligent about seeing how much food is left in the container and buying another bag before it gets too close to running out.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I always order 2 bags at a time when I have only one bag left order 2 more as we cant get the food in stores in the UK and sometimes out of stock waiting for delivery and go into panic mode if I think it wont be here in time if it is out of stock they email when it comes in.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I think the suggestion to cut back on her food was more a tongue in cheek joke... definitely don't do that just to make a bag of food last longer!! lol I also suggest what others have of buying a bag of food as a back-up so you never will run out. If you have no where to store an extra big bag of food (I understand, I have a tiny house with NO storage space) then you just need to be really diligent about seeing how much food is left in the container and buying another bag before it gets too close to running out.


Haha...this just shows how gulliable I really am!!!1 : And yeah I agree with you Marlene....just keep an eye on it and then go get one when we are close to the town where we go get the food. It's about an hour away so we don't make trips there too often...and most of the time we are good on food! =]


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I usually pick up a new bag when I get down to about a third of a bag left. I guess I'm just neurotic, but I hate running out of important things. I'm always bugging DH to get more gas when the meter drops below half a tank.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I have some cans of food for reserve, but I have not run out yet(crossing fingers) our bags are not big either (33lbs) and it seems he runs out of them fast enough.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think it's a really good idea to find a place to store an extra bag of food. If you run out under normal conditions and can't hop in the car to go get more, what would you do in the event of a natural disaster?

As for storing food in the basement, they sell airtight, critter-proof containers that will solve that problem. And if the container is more of an expense than you wish to endure, get an ourdoor trash can with a snap tight lid and put the bag in there to keep critters out.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think it's a really good idea to find a place to store an extra bag of food. If you run out under normal conditions and can't hop in the car to go get more, what would you do in the event of a natural disaster?
> 
> As for storing food in the basement, they sell airtight, critter-proof containers that will solve that problem. And if the container is more of an expense than you wish to endure, get an ourdoor trash can with a snap tight lid and put the bag in there to keep critters out.


 
Very true Steph!!! I never really thought about it that way! 

I feel like such an idiot asking you guys this stupid question, but I'm just trying to find a way not to run out so quickly! I wish the company would make bigger bags...but I'm sure they won't!

And I talked to my parents and my mom said that I just have to let her know when we need more food! As I am the one that feeds her day in and day out! Even if it looks like we might get through the week, she said to play it safe by writing it down or telling someone we need food!

I also have e-mailed the company asking them for some sample bags just in case this ever happens again. Which I hope it doesn't! :crossfing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You can also have it delivered from smartpak.com. They have Wellness individually packaged by serving.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have never run out of dog food. There is always 4 40# bags of Adult Chicken and Rice, 2 of Performance, and 1 of Puppy (if I don't have a litter, 2 if I do) and one of Weight Management. Not to be harsh, but I don't believe that there is any reason, outside of an emergency, to run out of dog food. It is part of the responsibility of having a dog.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't run out with this puppy.....but it is early. LOL If I ran out with our last dog she loved scrambled eggs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you guys live impossibly far from a pet store or feed store? 

Yes, since you're the one who is responsible for Maddie, you need to learn when to let others know that the foodsource is low and keep an appropriate supply on hand at all times. In the event that you make an error, are your parents not able to run you to the store to get more?

I feed raw, but I keep an emergency supply of kibble on hand just in case.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We have never run out of dog food. The food supply stores are close to us so I am sure that helps but when we have about a week's worth left I go buy another bag. I currently have an extra 30lb bag stocked and stored unopened in the basement. Call me paranoid but recently with the way things are in this world, I have been keeping extra on hand just incase. We seem to be in times that no one could have ever imagined. Who knows what's next.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I have never run out of dog food. There is always 4 40# bags of Adult Chicken and Rice, 2 of Performance, and 1 of Puppy (if I don't have a litter, 2 if I do) and one of Weight Management. Not to be harsh, but I don't believe that there is any reason, outside of an emergency, to run out of dog food. It is part of the responsibility of having a dog.


I agree - I only have the two boys - a 6lb bag lasts about 7-10 days around here - so every weekend I go and buy another bag - it's no different than going grocery shopping honestly - which I also do every 7-10 days. I would never buy 4-6 weeks of food at a time - I just don't have the time to break it into portions to freeze to keep it fresh - its easier for me to just make shopping for their needs part of my routine - and this includes mail-order of their supplements. To me running out of resources for a dog is basically the same as running out of diapers or formula for a child...Dogs like children are dependent on us for their care and well being. Even if you are packing for a weekend away pack extra so that you aren't stuck {ahem} not holding the bag.... 

I also have a supply of dog stew in the freezer - they eat the stew a couple times a week and while time consuming is easy to make from ingredients I have at home already.

Erica


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I usually buy 8 28 lbs bags at a time and keep on hand some extra samples and always some frozen chicken parts and beef bones. I don't think I have ever run out though


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

It took me awhile to work out a system not to run out of food. Fortunately I could just hop in the car and get more. THEN I started feeding one of my guys food that couldn't be purchased at the local pet store -- only the speciality store with limited hours. So now like everyone else, as soon as I start a bag, I put in on my list to get more. We feed three different foods, so that's three extra bags lying around. We're able to find room for them on the floor in the closet in our mudroom.


----------

